# Betta fish Chat



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

sorry you got an ugly pm.

here are my BETTAs. yes they are simply in bowls which I refresh every few days so they always look like this...


----------



## jona31 (Jun 17, 2013)

they look beutiful and the pic oh simply marvelous LOL


----------



## ichise (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Guys ,

Let's continue the Betta topic :red_mouth

Share my new betta i got recently , got it in pretty bad shape .









after 1 day


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

man i really like your fish ichise i have a half moon like that is just like yours right now that i bought at petco. i fell in love with it because i never find black bettas like that. i would try and snap a pic but he doesn't seem to pose well when i get close to take a picture. but i think i'm going to be buying more black bettas like this from no on, they're just so unique looking IMO


----------



## ichise (Aug 2, 2012)

Meganne said:


> sorry you got an ugly pm.
> 
> here are my BETTAs. yes they are simply in bowls which I refresh every few days so they always look like this...


Love your betta setup , simple and zen:thumbsup:


----------



## ichise (Aug 2, 2012)

inthepacific said:


> man i really like your fish ichise i have a half moon like that is just like yours right now that i bought at petco. i fell in love with it because i never find black bettas like that. i would try and snap a pic but he doesn't seem to pose well when i get close to take a picture. but i think i'm going to be buying more black bettas like this from no on, they're just so unique looking IMO


Hi inthepacific ~ 
Thank you , it's actually a black copper betta , 
quite common over here in Singapore .
Yea I also got a thing for black and copper betta ... Hahha
Need alot patience to capture the right shot :fish:


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I believe bettas should be in 3-5gallons of heated and filtered water. I don't think they should be kept in those vases where ammonia can spike and temps can fluctuate quickly. Maybe I'm a snob too.


----------



## ichise (Aug 2, 2012)

Got a betta recently and put it in his new home ,
It flare non stop , I check there's no reflection of any sort .
Got many betta tank and this the first .

Anyone have this happen before or know the reason ?
Worry it might stressed out .


----------



## Tikibirds (Jun 24, 2013)

The 20G, water is cloudy because I just added flora max and they LIED when they said "minimal rinsing required"
It houses 4 female bettas, 2 clown pelcos and some apple snails









It cleared up in about 24 hours - ignore the breeder net. I need to add more plants for more coverage but I am having a hard time trying to find bushy plants that arent taller then the tank and that are not from sellers in malaysia. With the silk plants, there was ALOT more coverage and the girls didnt fight but I removed them and now they are a bit more nippy. 









This is El Kabong. Sometimes I "use this as a quarentine "tank". I dont like circular tanks as it distorts the view. Its a little under 2 gallons.









One of my 10G's used to be divided 3 ways









Phinneas when I first got him in his QT storage bin. 








Right now he has the above 10G all to himself as I had a nasty case of something kill off the other 2 that were in the tank :icon_cry:










Princess Azula - she was one of the Petco babies that actually made it to adulthood









This is Ba Sing Se. I think he is blind as he swims into things and the side of the tank. He actually lived with my females for over a year (I got him very young and he was labled a female by petco. As he got older he never got more aggressive so I let him be). Since I think he has poor vision, I figured it was best to get him his own 5 gallon palace. He is a BIG boy and he looked so cramped in my 3 gallon tank. He likes to sleep on that leaf









And my Baby SLUGGLES
Its best to view his recovery pics here.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151397974972861.1073741829.505322860&type=3

I found him in walmart in Fairbanks, Alaska and DROVE him to NEW YORk in winter. 








Few days later



























He lives in his own 5G as well. Actually now most have at least 5 gallons as I lost quite a few recetnly to an unknown bug and moved everytone out of the smaller tanks into divided 10G's. Less water changes to do that way. I do want to add another female or 2 to the 20G and another 2 or 3 males and redivided the one 10G OR maybe add some cory's or something. I dont want to keep one lone betta in a 10G by itself.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

My betta for feeding time. I always hand feed him or he will make a HUGE mess and I don't expect my amano's to clean it up haha.

http://youtu.be/gbLMVhWRxW0?rel=0&controls=0&showinfo=0


----------



## ichise (Aug 2, 2012)

Vermino said:


> My betta for feeding time. I always hand feed him or he will make a HUGE mess and I don't expect my amano's to clean it up haha.
> 
> http://youtu.be/gbLMVhWRxW0?rel=0&controls=0&showinfo=0


Hey looks like a nice planted tank with co2 , any FTS available ? :red_mouth


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Got this little Dude from Marko! He's doing great! He's a Mustardgas halfmoon, can't wait till he's bigger and I can get some breeding going!


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

ichise said:


> Hey looks like a nice planted tank with co2 , any FTS available ? :red_mouth


dont know what FTS is but I'm guessing a picture of my tank. I'm working on getting TexasCichlid's S Repen and Blyxa portions recovered from the transit. So it's still a work in progress. Betta, 2 amanos, and 2 oto's in the topless fluval edge 6 gallon. They all seem to get along and very healthy



ADJAquariums said:


> Got this little Dude from Marko! He's doing great! He's a Mustardgas halfmoon, can't wait till he's bigger and I can get some breeding going!


Marko does have some nice bettas.. I'm always envious of his black one (even though it turned white he says..)


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Tikibirds said:


> The 20G, water is cloudy because I just added flora max and they LIED when they said "minimal rinsing required"
> It houses 4 female bettas, 2 clown pelcos and some apple snails
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe I see you are a fan of Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## ichise (Aug 2, 2012)

Vermino said:


> dont know what FTS is but I'm guessing a picture of my tank. I'm working on getting TexasCichlid's S Repen and Blyxa portions recovered from the transit. So it's still a work in progress. Betta, 2 amanos, and 2 oto's in the topless fluval edge 6 gallon. They all seem to get along and very healthy


Hi ~ 
Sorry for the short , FTS usually means Full Tank Shot . 
Anyway awesome tank u got , first planted co2 tank with betta I seen .
And the first betta tank with amano shrimp I seen ... LoL
Do your betta try to attack the amano ? 
So tempted to put amano into my betta tank haha


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

Betta Fish won't attack shrimp unless hungry or very aggressive. Now that doesn't mean your shrimp wont become jumpers (had two die from jumping out of the tank) I'm actually going to try RCS with my betta in a few weeks. Waiting for the DHG to grow out a bit more. I want to turn my little 6 gallon into it's own eco-system where RCS breed and my betta has fry for food. 

It's actually very interesting that my eldest Amano doesn't freak out like day 1 when he is confronted with my betta. He just kind-of pauses and waits for the betta to swim on and he will resume foraging. This is at night of course (he's not much of a day-walker because of how bright it is. I'm waiting on red root floaters to grow and absorb more of the light and hopefully they both will come out more)

My oto's are night cleaners as well and shoal together - also the betta gets along with them - he will follow them trying to see what the heck they are eating.


----------



## brittie1 (Feb 28, 2013)

ichise said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Let's continue the Betta topic :red_mouth
> 
> ...


WOW, nice!!! Good job restoring him!


----------



## jona31 (Jun 17, 2013)

love the pics guys


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am a longtime Betta breeder and I show my Bettas (many wins)

I can safely say that your bowls are just perfect for the Bettas. The key
to Betta longevity is quality of water, not a fancy big tank.

Bettas can and are kept in 1 gallon bowls with comfort, as long as the water is changed every 2-3 days (no longer) the Betta will not suffer any harm to its fins. 
Also if you clean up any uneaten food each day that will help immensely.

My longest living Betta was a regular turquoise veiltail who died at 5 years old. My current supreme champion is now retired and heading for his 4th birthday in August.

My Bettas are not kept in heated tanks, I don't have filters in their houses, just clean conditioned water and I only feed in the am, not twice a day. I feed Ocean Nutrition Betta food and Hikari Bio-Gold pellets which everyone loves. Occassionally they might get a treat of frozen bloodworms, but only once a month.


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

*My betta*

so this is my black half moon betta (not too sure about specific coloration names) i bought at pet co. he's on my night stand in maybe a .5-1 gal square vase. there's some rocks with fissidens on it that im trying to grow out and hydrocotyl that i put in just to see if it'll grow in the gravel.
ichise, i didn't know that color was so common. here in the U.S. i only mostly see blues and reds and the sort. this might have been the first time i saw a black betta in the store so i bought it haha


----------



## jona31 (Jun 17, 2013)

Say I if you like the chat I


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 9, 2013)

i think bettas like more room then the vases can provide. are they fine and healthy if the water is kept clean? sure, but as happy as in a 5g? i dont think so. im keeping one in a 1g HOB refugium but do plan on upgrading him when i can. i wont say its wrong to keep them in a gallon but i dont think its ideal. id say 2.5 is the min i like to keep them in.

how much to feed depends on the betta and the temp you keep them in. the warmer the temps the more you feed. i keep my bettas in 80f and feed twice a day. 4 pellets in morning and 3 at night, alternating between NLS, hikari and ocean nutrition pellets. also feed some frozen food bloodworms, brine shrimp, and missy shrimp usually 2-3 times a week. 

i couldn't keep mine without a heater. i dont know if your house is steady but mine is deff not. the tank would be form 66-80f throughout the day and i see no reason to allow that. again if your finding no problems then more power to you, everyone does it there own way.

great discussion. older pics below, to busy to take up to date ones right now.


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

how do you measure your bettas happiness? i think as long as you keep their water clean and feed them regularly and keep their parameters at bay, they'll be fine. unless they're displaying signs of stress, then you should be worried. and i mean, betta fish are known to be able to thrive in all types of conditions. and thrive doesn't mean just being contempt, it means to be very vital and healthy. Not that im an expert or anything, but honestly, as long as the water isn't so low that it laying on it's side, it should be fine


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 9, 2013)

inthepacific said:


> how do you measure your bettas happiness? i think as long as you keep their water clean and feed them regularly and keep their parameters at bay, they'll be fine. unless they're displaying signs of stress, then you should be worried. and i mean, betta fish are known to be able to thrive in all types of conditions. and thrive doesn't mean just being contempt, it means to be very vital and healthy. Not that im an expert or anything, but honestly, as long as the water isn't so low that it laying on it's side, it should be fine


just like any other fish they need a amount of space to explore and swim around. 1g is not enough room to swim in imo. i have a betta in my 4g that goes so crazy he will fly into the ground and walls of that tiny tank when excited. he deff needs a bigger tank imo, so i think it can come down to the individual fish. i still think for any betta less then 2.5g is not enough room for them to swim without having to make a quick turn.

fish cant talk to us but iv always been about giving them close to a natural environment as i can. i use plants and driftwood in all tanks, and make sure i go above and beyond what most would recommend as a tank size. they dont live in puddles...

my neighbor has a dog in a small caged in area. they never play with that thing or take it out. i feel very bad for this dog and would not dare keep a dog like that. maybe he likes his tiny cage that he can barley turn around in and just constantly sits there and looks out....

im sick of someone saying how can you tell there not happy. so does that mean i can keep a oscar in a 20g as long as i keep the water clean? no fish need room to swim.

again this is only how i feel. if you dont feel this way thats fine.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Just because you _can_ do something? Doesn't mean you _should_. 

Can you keep a Betta in a tiny container? Absolutely.

Should you? It's up to you to decide what's humane, a best practice, what's best for the fish. (No, that's not a snobby thing to say - that's a humane thing to say.)

If it were me? I'd keep them in a larger tank if possible. Personally, I prefer to see Bettas in show tanks, floating about, looking gorgeous. 

Haven't had one in about two years but my last one explored every inch of its 20gal long all the time. It spent about six months in a 2.5gal tank prior to moving into the 20L and during that time it barely moved, didn't explore, just kind of existed.

Do what's in the best interest of your particular critter. Think it needs to be in a larger tank? Get a larger tank. Think it would thrive in a 2gal vase? Go for it. But don't keep any fish in a tiny cup of water thinking it's okay because you keep things clean. That's both inhumane and beyond unethical in this hobby. Fortunately, no one here does that to my knowledge.


----------



## Ignacius_betta (Apr 25, 2013)

Tikibirds said:


> The 20G, water is cloudy because I just added flora max and they LIED when they said "minimal rinsing required"
> It houses 4 female bettas, 2 clown pelcos and some apple snails
> 
> 
> ...


I love that you named your blind betta "Ba Sing Se" if the reference is what I think it is, then it would imply that he Is an earth bender. Lol


----------



## ichise (Aug 2, 2012)

inthepacific said:


> so this is my black half moon betta (not too sure about specific coloration names) i bought at pet co. he's on my night stand in maybe a .5-1 gal square vase. there's some rocks with fissidens on it that im trying to grow out and hydrocotyl that i put in just to see if it'll grow in the gravel.
> ichise, i didn't know that color was so common. here in the U.S. i only mostly see blues and reds and the sort. this might have been the first time i saw a black betta in the store so i bought it haha


Nice ~ black and silky . We got all types of crazy color breed here in Singapore .
Our LFS import very often from Thailand (land of betta fish) :red_mouth


----------



## ichise (Aug 2, 2012)

brittie1 said:


> WOW, nice!!! Good job restoring him!


Hi there ~ thank you :fish:


----------



## jona31 (Jun 17, 2013)

somewhatshocked said:


> Just because you _can_ do something? Doesn't mean you _should_.
> 
> Can you keep a Betta in a tiny container? Absolutely.
> 
> ...


 well said good chap :fish::fish:


----------



## ichise (Aug 2, 2012)

Just sharing another of my betta planted with filter on low flow .:red_mouth


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

ichise said:


> Just sharing another of my betta planted with filter on low flow .:red_mouth


looks great


----------



## jona31 (Jun 17, 2013)

ichise said:


> Just sharing another of my betta planted with filter on low flow .:red_mouth


 OMG THATS AN AMAZING TANK OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## jona31 (Jun 17, 2013)

*My tank*








heres my tank


----------



## TetraTank (Jun 2, 2013)

This is my betta Greg, found him being given away for free and thought Is let him be the first fish in my 30 gallon planted tank, he came out of a 3 gallon.

He seems pretty happy and swims the whole tank, I got some floater plants the other day and now all he does is make bubbles, the net gets bigger everyday.

I felt bad, he's had the whole tank to himself for a month now, a tank I was making to house a few tetras and yesterday someone gave me 3 emperor tetras a percilla tetra and some kind of African killifish.
He got so huffy, but nobodys bothering anyone and all seems to be good except I feel bad that the one percilla is all by herself.

Greg just keeps making his bubbles.


















Sorry for bad pics, old camera.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful white betta (greg) - Now I've never seen my betta create bubbles, I always thought they only did that when they were about to mate. Maybe it's just mine haha


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Terrific container!

What are its dimensions/volume?



ichise said:


> Just sharing another of my betta planted with filter on low flow .:red_mouth


----------



## Retrogamer82 (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is my killer (actually he is my fiance's), his name is Blade.


----------



## ichise (Aug 2, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Terrific container!
> 
> What are its dimensions/volume?


About 2.7 gallon


----------



## ichise (Aug 2, 2012)

Retrogamer82 said:


> Here is my killer (actually he is my fiance's), his name is Blade.


Awesome tank , is it marsilea minuta for your foreground ?


----------



## Retrogamer82 (Oct 13, 2009)

ichise said:


> Awesome tank , is it marsilea minuta for your foreground ?


Thanks! I believe it is... But I have a hard time telling it from other marsilea sp.


----------



## ballerina18 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Advice for my Betta*

Hello,

I could use some advice on my betta fish. Currently, I have 2 bettas. The first one is a halfmoon living alone in a 2.5gal. The other betta, crowntail, is in a 20gal community tank w/ 4 mountain minnows, 2 Siamese algae eaters, and cherry shrimp.

Here are my current concerns:

1) 2.5 gallon tank- Everything is running well, but the halfmoon betta is tormented by my cat. =( There is a glass lid and a small hood covering the tank so the cat cannot get into the aquarium, but he will jump up onto my bookcase and tap the glass with his paws. This betta seems to be particularly scared of our cat. Our cat does the same thing with the 20g, but the fish don't seem to mind. Not sure if I should be concerned. We do spray our cat with water to get him to get away from the aquariums, but he just loves the fish!

2) The betta in the 20g seems very happy, but he steals food and has an ever growing belly. I only feed once a day and I barely feed these fish as it is. I know recently I saw a baby shrimp in the tank so I'm wondering if the betta is gobbling up some of the baby shrimp. 

I tried feeding the crowntail betta at one end of the tank and give the flakes to the minnows at the other end of the tank, but the betta just goes after all the food so that didn't help. =/ 

I'm starting to wonder if I should switch each betta into the other aquarium. Move the betta in the 2.5 gallon to the 20g and vice versa with my crowntail. 

Thoughts? Ideas?

Here is my lover- halfmoon betta. I just adore his coloring!









Here is my crowntail, you can see his belly is getting quite bloated. =(


----------



## jjt (Jan 5, 2013)

Vermino said:


> Beautiful white betta (greg) - Now I've never seen my betta create bubbles, I always thought they only did that when they were about to mate. Maybe it's just mine haha


Your betta saw you and it was like "no bubbles!!!!!"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ichise (Aug 2, 2012)

ballerina18 said:


> Here is my crowntail, you can see his belly is getting quite bloated. =(


Hi , your betta is too bloated , will have swimming disorder , I will remove it alone and stop feeding it for few days . They can survive 2 weeks without food (just saying they can doesn't mean you should do it) .
Want a healthy betta , feed it alittle twice a day , feed for 6 days , fast it for 1 day .


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

ballerina18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I could use some advice on my betta fish. Currently, I have 2 bettas. The first one is a halfmoon living alone in a 2.5gal. The other betta, crowntail, is in a 20gal community tank w/ 4 mountain minnows, 2 Siamese algae eaters, and cherry shrimp.
> 
> ...


1) There isn't anything you can do about the cat situation. If water doesn't deter the cat from viewing the betta, your kind-of out of luck. If I were you, the best thing to do when this is happening is create something more interesting for the cat (ie: giving him treats in his kitty bowl when he gets near the fish tank) this could sway his interest of going to the fish bowl to check out his kitty dish. 

You could also do black outs with a towel once in awhile giving the betta some peaceful serenity so he doesn't see the cat. (stressed fish will lose alot of their color and could possibly die from it)

2) I really don't know you can do first - you might need to house that betta in another tank for a bit (only if your other fish aren't getting enough food). 



 when feeding him, which will ALWAYS come first over other fish - use tweezers and make him realize these steel appendages are what's going to produce food for him. Once he learns that that's where food comes from - you can now detour him around the tank with hopes of food while you feed the other fish. I have to do this with my betta when trying to feed my amano shrimp. 

2 pt.2) feed your betta a piece of a pea if he is constipated - usually when they eat too much they will become constipated and start to show signs of swim bladder disorder.

Anyways this is what I found to be the best way to go about dealing with those situations. Every cat is different and so are betta's. I do have a cat and my tank is RIGHT next to the bed that he sleeps on. Depends on how far your cat will go for a betta, if he is just a viewer - it might just be your betta needing some insurance. When it's close to feeding time for my betta, I like to let him follow my finger on the glass. If you do something that keeps the betta's attention, he will less likely be focused on the cat and more on "feeding time".


----------



## ballerina18 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I will go ahead and remove my bloated crowntail and put him in the 2.5 gallon. I fasted him yesterday and I think I will fast him today and then see how he is from there.


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is my Betta, his name is Ranger and he lives in my 55 gallon community aquarium


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

wow dina, nice coloring on your betta!


----------



## JLD (Oct 23, 2012)

Handsome boy Dina.


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

Dina you should breed him!


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you  It was love on first sight for sure.

He is a one and only i could say so far, have never seen another one with that color... and he is such a friendly tankmate... was thinking about breeding him, but i don't know enough about them and i am afraid what happens when i put a male and female together... Don't want to lose him


----------



## jona31 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow you guys i diddn't think this was going to be such a success yay i just rescued a betta today he's a red, yellow, aquamarine coloured betta vt with a dalmatian pattern he's a mix between vt and a dragonscale wow what a score only 10.86$ HIS NAMES AREGON I LOVE HIM SOOOOOOO MUCH :angel::angel::angel::icon_mrgr:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have just joined the betta fish forum they are great over there. Betta fish keepers are awesome. 

Here is my male. I am going to breed. 









My daughter fish he is hard to get a good photo of.









I am picking up a female on Monday she is being shipped from Thailand . I am going to breed her to the first male in the photo. This is who she should look like. 









I have been keeping bettas for like 12 years. They are what got me hooked on the hobby.


----------



## JLD (Oct 23, 2012)

Bettas, plants, tattoos...man I don't make enough.


----------



## iLOVEnanos (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful bettas! If I get another one I would love a dumbo plakat! Such neat fish!  

I have a HM male in a 5 gallon spec v. He had some otos in with him, but I upgraded them to my 10 gallon. I wish I could add some back in, he seems much less lively since I moved them. I am just scared of the bio-load though. I need to add some more plants to his tank. Wish I could get some amanos or snails for the 5, but I have copper in my water (1.0 ppm). Does anyone have any ideas of what could live with him in a 5? I am assuming nothing other than inverts, but they sadly won't survive with the copper


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu (Apr 27, 2013)

Late getting to this great thread.

If you want to keep your cat away from the Betta, place double-edged tape around the tanks. When the cat jumps up, his feet will stick to the tape and he will not be happy. It won't hurt him and he won't stick stick; just be uncomfortable. This is self-correcting which means the animal will associate the discomfort with something *it's* done as opposed to something *you've* done (like spraying with water).

It's the only way we were able to keep Mom's cat from on top of the fridge. That wasn't so bad in itself; unfortunately, the cat would bop people on top of the head as they walked buy. Now, that was bad. ;-)


----------



## JLD (Oct 23, 2012)

Better than never Russell. Welcome lol


----------



## jona31 (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you guys have any chameleon fish my betta changes depending on how he's feeling one day he's blue another day he's red today he's and turquoise green


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

pinoyghost2 said:


> I am a longtime Betta breeder and I show my Bettas (many wins)
> 
> I can safely say that your bowls are just perfect for the Bettas. The key
> to Betta longevity is quality of water, not a fancy big tank.
> ...


thank you. both my Betta seem very content, my big red is a very curious fellow and flares when ever he is excited. when he sees me he knows he might be getting a bite to eat ...and flares! 
the irridecant veil tail is a quiet fellow and likes tucking himself up in the mosses. Funny the behave so differently.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

you all have some amazingly beautiful fish


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow...there are some gorgeous fish on this thread! Would love to see some more! Hopefully this thread will keep going with more stunning photos!

My male betta is very ordinary ...but he's very happy in his ten gallon tank











I have some females in another tank...they are small yet...this one is supposedly a crowntail...but again, nothing as beautiful as the other fish in this thread...


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

pinoyghost2 said:


> I am a longtime Betta breeder and I show my Bettas (many wins)
> 
> I can safely say that your bowls are just perfect for the Bettas. The key
> to Betta longevity is quality of water, not a fancy big tank.
> ...


I only know of one breeder in NY...??? 

I also breed and show my Betta. My breeder males are kept in 1g kritter keepers, my breeder females are kept in 32 oz mason jars. My "jarred" males are kept in beanies or the "mini" critter keepers, according to if they are long fin or PK. My tanks are not heated or filtered (except the spawn and grow out tanks and the filters are sponge filters), but I do heat my fish room (we keep the house between 68*-72*F. My fish get a water change either daily or every other day with "cycled" water...I fill my 32g trash can and circulate the water for 24 hours.

Lori


----------



## spinne (Jan 30, 2013)

I just bought a betta a couple of weeks ago while I was out in Washington state picking up a new tank setup.  He's a beautiful (and single, ladies!) half-moon double-tail currently living in his own heated, filtered, plant-heavy 10 gallon palace. Interested bachelorettes can send inquiries to me, and I'll pass them along. :icon_cool

Without further ado, here's Handsome Jack:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Meganne said:


> sorry you got an ugly pm.
> 
> here are my BETTAs. yes they are simply in bowls which I refresh every few days so they always look like this...


Lovely photos, do the plants survive on just window light or do the have another light source too? 
I seem to be a bit more naive with bettas than I thought. I was under the impression that if two can see each other they will jump out of their 'tank' at the other but yours have no lids.


----------



## Joedans (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi all. I'd like to bring up the subject of Betta fish treatment for the cloudy eyes. You can read an excellent guide and I'm sure this guide should be helpful. As I have already acted on those instructions and I can recommend you this guide.


----------

